
Mozilla, Microsoft drawing sabers over next JavaScript - nickb
http://www.itworld.com/AppDev/4061/071101mozillams/
======
cstejerean
Indeed, it's in Microsoft's interest to limit the power of JavaScript so they
can keep pushing their desktop programming frameworks and SilverLight.

~~~
nickb
Absolutely. MS knows that better, less quirky, JS is a powerful weapon.

------
madhatter
So backwards compatibility isn't an issue?

